# Think I have an old velo king scooter cycle!



## 1959firearrow (Sep 5, 2012)

I've got this contraption, it looks to be part of a Velo King scooter cycle. It came in a deal with another bike, I really don't know that much about it i do plan on selling it but want to know more about it first. Anyways whats in the pics is all that is left. If anyone has a use for this please pm me. i might keep the seat.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 5, 2012)

No clue what it is but I see a frame to ratrod


----------



## bike (Sep 5, 2012)

*these are called*

sidewalk bikes- they were popular from ~1915-the early 30s- contrast juvenile bicycles that were small but had the same proportions as adult bikes


----------



## 1959firearrow (Sep 5, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> No clue what it is but I see a frame to ratrod



Ill give you this frame if you can do something cool with it lol. A lot more work than I want to do! The wheels are tiny!


----------



## 1959firearrow (Apr 27, 2013)

Anyone have any ideas on this one yet? If I could get the parts I would fix it up but finding the solid rubber tires and missing pieces might not be easy. I just don't want to scrap it as it is kinda neat.


----------

